#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  auto updating powerpoint from a SQL

## Drdaim

Hi

Must apologize in advance for my lack of ok English But I hope you will understand

Iam trying to view real-time statistics on 2-3 TV monitor in the office so all colleagues can see,
All data is in a SQL Server and that changes every minute, 
I have tested in different ways but the best I've created is not practical
example 
linked data in SQL serve to pivottabel in Excel and then a link excel to the PP and with a little VBA it update itself every time the PP restarts, but then the Excel file must be open for it to get the updates from the SQL serve ...

Is it even possible in PowerPoint or I have to find some other solution.

I know that there is a pluggin to PowerPoint called Datapoint, but it is not an option for me.

Any ideas?

----------

